# Naming my ranch - suggestions?



## tressa27884 (Jul 22, 2015)

Background:  I started out as City Chick Ranch, because I was living in the city raising chickens and selling eggs.  I'm getting ready to move to the country, so that really doesn't apply anymore.

My goal is to have a small homestead and train dogs to work as service animals for people with PTSD and other invisible disabilities.  I'll be pulling dogs from shelters to train them.  Of course they will be trained to be around farm animals, so those who "fail" as service animals will be adopted out as farm dogs.

My children both have the initials CRO and I love paint horses so I was thinking Painted Crow Ranch, but I'm not crazy about that......

Anybody have suggestions they'd be willing to share?


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Jul 22, 2015)

Lol - wish I did.  It took us ages to figure out a name for our farm, and I still wonder about it some days.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jul 22, 2015)

why not give it some time and see what develops from your plans....hopefully a name will just pop into your head one day.  Love your ideas, Best of luck.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 27, 2015)

Maybe wait until you have your farm, there might be a creek or other feature. Maybe use it in the name, like Mountain View Farm, Oak Creek Farm, you get the idea.


----------



## greybeard (Jul 27, 2015)

How many acres is this ranch?


----------

